# Siemens TS-Adapter V5.2 (6ES7 972-0CA34-0XA0) Verwendbar mit Win7 und Step7 5.5



## Ladde (11 Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Kann man diesen TS-Adapter unter Win7 und Step7 Vers.5.5 betreiben?

Danke im Vorraus.

gruß Lars


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Mai 2013)

Um den Adapter verwenden zu können, ist meines Wissens nach die Option TeleService Voraussetzung.


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2013)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Um den Adapter verwenden zu können, ist meines Wissens nach die Option TeleService Voraussetzung.



Das ist leider so richtig, daher ist es pauschal keine gute Idee einen gebrauchten TS-Adapter zu kaufen ohne sich dessen bewusst zu sein.


----------



## Ladde (11 Mai 2013)

Wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob es möglich ist mit der TS Software dem Ts Adapter und Win7/Step7 Ver.5.5 zu arbeiten.
Lässt sich die TS Software überhaupt unter WIN7 Installieren.Gibt es Offiziel eine Freigabe der TS Software für WIN7.
MfG


----------



## PN/DP (12 Mai 2013)

Was sagt Siemens dazu?
Ab V6.1 incl. SP5 funktioniert Teleservice auch unter Windows 7 64 Bit.

Harald


----------



## Ladde (12 Mai 2013)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnke,genau danach habe ich gesucht.

Gruß Lars


----------

